

Scary Repliee R-1 Robot - usaphp
http://www.techfresh.net/scary-repliee-r-1-robot/

======
saundby
This dour-faced child actroid is pretty old now. Newer models aren't as odd-
looking (except for the one made to demonstrate the underlying technology that
looks like a Meccano project with teeth and eyeballs.) Kokoro has a travelling
exhibit called "Encyclopedia of the Actroid".

<http://www.kokoro-dreams.co.jp/english/index.html>

